# A few finger shooting pics from a local 3-D



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome pictures. Keep them coming when you can.
I see your buddys are shooting Hoyt ProVantages. Don't anybody out there shoot old PSE's?
Thanks again.
Myya


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Myya,
I don't know anyone that shoots fingers out here that shoots a PSE, it seems they are all old Hoyts.
Don.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I love the profile of the provantage. Must be why I have so many of them...


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

myya said:


> Awesome pictures. Keep them coming when you can.
> I see your buddys are shooting Hoyt ProVantages. Don't anybody out there shoot old PSE's?
> Thanks again.
> Myya


Shhhhh, don't let anyone know about the old magna-flites.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Dude why didn't you show a pic of Gary Shelton or did he not show up. Man wish I was there


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

It almost looks like the yellow provantage has split limbs????


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Magna-Flites, no way, Laser-Flites all the way.
I just converted my ol' Laser Flite to a LD-300 riser with Barnsdale limbs. Totally different feel bow. Better by 200%. Now I just have to be a smoother finger shooter. Hope to post a couple of pictures in a couple days.
Finger shooters all the way.
Myya


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Who is that archer in the blue shirt and yellow bow? He has the same form as an archer I knew named Lou Rangel but that can't be him, that guy is old!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

archer_nm said:


> Dude why didn't you show a pic of Gary Shelton or did he not show up. Man wish I was there


Bob, 
Gary was there, I just didn't get any pcs of him.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

itbeso said:


> Who is that archer in the blue shirt and yellow bow? He has the same form as an archer I knew named Lou Rangel but that can't be him, that guy is old!


 itbeso,
Yes that is Louie and the bow he is shooting does have split limbs, he had the limbs cut down the center.
Don.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

Great pictures. Oranco is a top notch range and a great place to shoot. I wish I could get there more often.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice to see some pics of the barebow guys. Always see alot of the Unlimited everywhere, I shoot LB, MCU, RU and some HF class. Guess I dont know where I belong but always fun. Working the older hoyts is a blast. Gar.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Great pics. I too love the old Provantages in fact just bought a new to me one a little while ago. As for PSE's Ialso have a Mach 5 which is sweet. I'm thinking of using that for spots this winter.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone on here have an old magnaflite @ 60# , 28-28.5 draw length they might want to part with?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

zestycj7 said:


> ......and the bow he is shooting does have split limbs, he had the limbs cut down the center.


Good eye there BTC! 
Even after Zesty confirmed it I had to inspect the pictures REAL CLOSE in order to see the slightest 'possibility' that it had split-limbs. Whodathunkit? - John


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Does anyone on here have an old magnaflite @ 60# , 28-28.5 draw length they might want to part with?


I hope you find one I will also look for one for you. Because I will be shooting my Protec cam & 1/2 kicking your butt 
Love Gary


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> I hope you find one I will also look for one for you. Because I will be shooting my Protec cam & 1/2 kicking your butt
> Love Gary


Did you see that old guy they were claiming was Lou Rangel? I did some mathematical equations on the cam and one half , they show that you can get 495-497 tops out of them.lol


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Louie's form looks good and I am working on that 500 thing I know its in there
Gary


----------



## jaz5833 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, Jim Baker here. 

I am working on an archery history project specific to San Diego and I understand that Lou Rangel lived here for a short time. I would like to speak with him if any of you have a way to let him know. 

My email is "jaz5833 at gmail dot com" and my cell is 619 two six one 1217. THANKS


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi Jim, I sent your information/message on to someone who may be in contact with Louis Rangel. I only know him through shoots, so that’s the best I can do. Someone else here, on Archerytalk, may respond with more info. You may also be able to contact him through his Linkedin page. My Best... -Mark



jaz5833 said:


> Hi, Jim Baker here.
> 
> I am working on an archery history project specific to San Diego and I understand that Lou Rangel lived here for a short time. I would like to speak with him if any of you have a way to let him know.
> 
> My email is "jaz5833 at gmail dot com" and my cell is 619 two six one 1217. THANKS


----------

